# what is your favrite thig to do when its snows



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

i likt to make cookies


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

Bake bread. If it snows enough, I like to make snow cream, too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

what is snow cream?


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

To make snow cream, you take a big bowl of clean, fresh snow. Stir in some sugar, vanilla, a sprinkle of salt, and enough evaporated milk to make it creamy. You can add other flavorings, fruit, candy, chocolate chips, or top with syrup, nuts, whipped cream, etc., if you want to get fancy, but I like it plain and simple.

It gives you the worst ice cream headache you've ever had. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

sounds good  i think ill make some  hey cheek out my orofile and looke a my fruit carving in my pic


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

sounds good  i think ill make some  hey cheek out my orofile and looke a my fruit carving in my pic


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

One important lesson in the making of snow cream is "do not eat yellow snow".  

My mom made snow cream with sugar and eggs.  Yeah, raw eggs.  Fortunately, I was too young to realize that I was eating raw eggs.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ski. Good fun.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

build a fire, stay inside and hope it goes away soon. I like to look at snow for about 20 minutes....then I want sun and more moderate temperatures. The snow is like the desert, just a different extreme./img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

i hate th snow so much i want it to melt


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

i wont yes yellow snow  i like the the brown kind better lol just kidding


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

S L E E P  !  Til  it's over


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Watch the snow fall with a cup of hot chocolate or tea.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I love to sit in the picture window with a blazing fire in the fire place sipping a nice warm cup of hot chocolate while watching my wife shovel the driveway........Today is our 33rd wedding anniversary, as soon as shes done chopping wood, I'm going to take her out and buy my little honey a new Axe................


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

ChefBillyB said:


> I love to sit in the picture window with a blazing fire in the fire place sipping a nice warm cup of hot chocolate while watching my wife shovel the driveway........Today is our 33rd wedding anniversary, as soon as shes done chopping wood, I'm going to take her out and buy my little honey a new Axe................


LoL!!!!!! Seems like I remember a song similar to this only he was asking his wife to come sit down and explain to him why she was leaving him /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, ChefBillyB! You sound like my hubby! Our anniversary is next week. I'm getting a new welder. I hope he's not going to teach me how to use it! But it's all good, cuz he's getting a new washer.


----------



## pastryhall (Jan 20, 2011)

I enjoy making brownies and mixing up some apple cider for my daughter.


----------

